# Gaul Do***entary



## Richard Nielsen (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone have a copy of the Channel Four Dispatches do***entary about The Gaul which was broadcast c. 1997?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I might have somewhere,as I keep all sorts of old docu's on tape, Richard but my house is in such a mess with re decorating it could take some time. I promissed another member some modelling info a whil;e ago, and haven't been able to find it yet, but will have a look.neil.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

nhp651 said:


> I might have somewhere,as I keep all sorts of old docu's on tape, Richard but my house is in such a mess with re decorating it could take some time. I promissed another member some modelling info a whil;e ago, and haven't been able to find it yet, but will have a look.neil.


Don't give us that decorating speil Neil - we know it's because your house is full of salvaged choccy digestives and gro-bags from Riverdance! 

Brian


----------



## Richard Nielsen (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you Neil!


----------

